# First attemp at routing my first track, 1/32 scale.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Lakeside Park II has been torn down and hopefully will be rebuilt in the future. I'm bringing out the 1/32 stuff again and here's a rough sketch for a four lane routed track I plan to build.









This will be my first try at routing a track, I have shortened the table height by 8 inches. 
I also plan for a little scenery and once done, hopefully the HO track will go above it using a pulley system, that is why the tables were shortened 8".

Here is the track design layed out in printer paper.



























It took seven sheets of 1/2 inch mdf to get all the track cut out.









I've got it all joined together and will start routing tomorrow.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Fast. Flowing. Curvaceous. Beautiful.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Poor Lakeside II...  I don't recall seeing pics of it finished.. Lakeside Park I was sweet. II was destined to be even better. This 1/32 routed looks killer, so I will weep no more, knowing that one day, Lakeside Park III will be hovering just above. :lol: Looks like an awesome design Tycoarm!!! Scenery is gonna make it superb!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like its going to be very fun to race on. soon you are going to need one of these.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

nothin like the smell of mdf in the morning!!! trak looks great man. looks like you got the market cornered as far as takin up the basement.1/32 does that mean yre gonna use braid? keep the pics comming i like to watch!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is an update on SunsetRidge Speedway,

Work on the track has been slow but I finally got the drivers stations all wired up and working.

The Main Control Center









The Variable Speed Control Center, from here I can vary the speed to any lane, turn off the brakes or let any car run on any lane on it's own.









The Center Off Toggle Switches,

Up Position - lets the individual lane be run with brakes.

Center Position - turns off the brakes at the individual driver stations so I can connect a controller to the main station block to run any lane (with brakes) without having to unplug the controller at it's lane station.

Down Position - Brakes are off and I can let a car run on it's own using the variable speed control.

Main driver station block, I can connect a controller to run any lane from the main control center. 









Driver Station Blocks. I never liked the idea of screws or bolts sticking out on the side of a table, so I made these blocks using 3.5 mm stereo jacks.










Lane 4, yellow driver station.









The backdrop around the track.


















After cutting the walls for around the track, I had the tops leftover so a little paint with a few hand painted trees and Fauber Forest was created.









More to come....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Awesome job on the track. The backdrop is great.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

*Update on Sunset Ridge Speedway.*

I am almost done with the landscape parts of the track, I'll take a short break and run some laps before I get started on the structures.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Stunning!!!! Absolutely stunning!!! The scenery really adds to the layout!! Gonna be some good running at Sunset Ridge!!! Sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jiga (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

The pic with the SCCA cars, Mustang, Vette, Cobra & Hard top Cobra is just a killer, I love those SCCA cars.

Very nice track, I cannot imagine what it is like to run the bigger cars on a track that nice.

Boosted


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

been a way from this trak build for a bit. alls i can say is yes thats it ! very cool.i wish the copper tape would work for a tjet. and the scenery is perfict!!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Never ceases to amaze me the amount of talent people on this board have.....

That looks awesome!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

*Guard Rails and Garage area.*

Here are the latest pic's of my current track build.

Hand made rails using some strips of plastic scrap material from work and a few small nails to hold them into place. 



























Garage and Sky Boxes, almost done with this project.



























Constucted from 1/4" MDF and extruded foam, the figures are firemen and policemen from the dollar store. I had to trim the heads a bit as they all had on helmets and hats. I used a heat gun to heat them up a bit to get some of the arms into different positions then painted them all flat black. 
I used static cling window film on the plexiglass then a set of amber colored Xmas lights for effect. I added a desk area for the press and a bar at the back of each area (hey it can't be all work for the guys and gals covering the race) and some signs on the walls.


----------



## indybob007 (May 13, 2011)

Nice job Tycoarm.Great work.Indybob


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great structures, Tycoarm! Inspiring.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW!!!  I'm speechless!!! Incredible!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

The garage/press boxes are not quite done yet, but here's how it looks on the track.









Next up I decided to add some LED lights to the overpass as it looked a bit dark underneath. My brother who is into Lego's and is lighting up some of his buildings gave me some LED lights to try out.

I made a couple of light bars and mounted them under the overpass. I did this by Routing a groove with the same bit I used for the track onto a piece of square wood stock I had ripped from a previous project and drilled some holes for the lights then painted it aluminim.
I then added some copper tape to each side of the groove to eliminate a lot extra wires and soldering.









I put the LED's into place and with some cut pieces of 12 gauge insulated wire I cut and pressed them in between the LED ends so they would make contact with the copper tape. A little dab of hot clue to keep things in place, then I snipped the excess ends from the lights.









It works!









I started with two bars but it still seemed a bit dark,








so I added another bar.


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Great photos of the underpass. You're workmanship is outstanding.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

dude, great idea for quick and easy lighting. I like the ideas I learn here. way to go man!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!! Low voltage, high output... Stellar looks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I bought a roll of copper tape from a stained glass place and never got around to trying it. I'll get to it one of these days..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Top Shelf*

When you tore up Lakeside I knew the next one would be something awesome... wow!... One of the finest on the board T.C.A. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Tycoarm said:


>


That looks cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome!! Love the lighting, love the track!!

And I noticed LeeRoy in the 98 Ford coming aroung to lap the field in the one photo 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

And then there was light. Brilliant! 

More inspiring work there, Tycoarm. :thumbsup:


----------

